# SHE'S DRIVING ME NUTS!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My roommate KNOWS I don't make much money. So when I splurged on a Pizza deal yesterday, I figured it would last me a while, being an XL and all.
I got 2....2 pieces! 
SHE ATE THE REST! WITHOUT EVEN ASKING IF SHE COULD HAVE ANY!
This keeps happening! I started keeping stuff in my room, but she STILL manages to EAT IT!

I'm at my wits end here.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Everything that's yours write HIV or STD positive on it... Not to joke about that kind of stuff but when Sean was in college he was 1 of 3 room mates & in the same position you're in.

He did that sometimes just to screw with them & make them think, he still complains about dishes of one room mate too.

Yeah you may have to go the room route  mini fridge, break down the slices into cheepy ziplocs & lock on your door.

What an a$$


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I thought about the mini fridge, but since she already got into my room and ate my food... I figured it was pointless. However the lock idea I haven't thought of yet.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dude I totally have a mini fridge with a pad lock  Keeps every one out  You know you could spike some food with chocolate laxitives and I bet after a day in the potty she won't eat your stuff any more  Get her trapped in the bathroom then tell her you outta toilet paper. That will be a wake up call she'll never forget.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL! Oh man. XD That's so cruel, yet, I wanna do it so bad.
But knowing me, I'd forget and eat some too.


----------



## Notabluehippo (May 23, 2010)

Roomates suck been thru all that never again!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> LOL! Oh man. XD That's so cruel, yet, I wanna do it so bad.
> But knowing me, I'd forget and eat some too.


LMAO I would totally do it  :woof:
No TP :flush: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Tell her to leave your stuff alone, you pay for it you eat it. If she takes your pizza you take her money


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol that happened to my mom when she was in school. She worked in a lab too, so She spiked her food with stuff that turns your urine green. From what she told me i'm guessing it worked as planned :rofl:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I actually never had that problem because I always ate "weird and questionable stuff" but I can sure feel your frustration. It is not only about the food...more like it is about respect of your stuff.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Dude I totally have a mini fridge with a pad lock  Keeps every one out  You know you could spike some food with chocolate laxitives and I bet after a day in the potty she won't eat your stuff any more  Get her trapped in the bathroom then tell her you outta toilet paper. That will be a wake up call she'll never forget.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
I LIKE THE LAXITIVES IDEA!!! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:AHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll tell you guys the jelly story 

I used to have a very large and inconsiderate roommate. I was so broke, my car got repoed, and so hubby (this was when we first met) and I decided to go to the store and get stuff to make cheap meals, pb&j, mac n cheese, grilled cheese, ramen, etc. The very next day we are looking to make pb&j for dinner, and we can't find the brand new jelly that we just bought. We looked everywhere. About 15 mins later, the internet went funky, and the modem was in my roommate's room. I went in to reset it, and found my jelly, left out and open on his desk! It was sweltering, and so we felt it was risky to eat it. Hubby peed in the bottle, shook it up, and put it right back on the desk where we found it. When that guy tried to eat it, it probably tasted like poo, and he figured it was because he left it out lol. We bought a new jelly, in a different flavor so we wouldnt accidentally eat it if he put it back lol. We moved out soon after.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

OMG!! ahahahahahahaha Me and my friends once peed in a cup (different cups!) and poured it all over the back seat of this guys car but he deserved it lol we NEVER said anything but every time I sat in the FRONT seat he would constantly complain about how his car smelled and couldn't find it he even sniffed it once ooo man ahahahah i coulda peed in the front seat!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah definitely get a lock for your door and the fridge and then tell her stop eating your food! Make sure your windows are locked too if they are reachable. We were living at my mans moms house for a little a long time ago and I made a whole pan of lazagna and didn't even get to eat any. I put it in the fridge and it was gone in the morning. His uncle stayed up drinking and kept eating it and throwing it up. I didn't have a lot of money then and that was a luxury dish I made for myself cause I was prego. I had to keep all our food in our room. Luckily since I was in there most of the time no one stole it out of there.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My god ppl are so f*ckin' rude! What is wrong with people that they can't respect others food & privacy...

You all should each have a paddle & the next time someone eats your food, smack the sh*t out of them in front of everyone... I'm a little heated right now over a seperate situation but if they're going to act like a disrespectful childish brat - treat them like one.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

*Hubby peed in the bottle*

OMG! My BBF did that once to her dad. I remember when he took a drink.

BFF's dad: *spits out drink* WHAT IS THIS $#@%$$#%^@?

Me and BFFPPPPPPPPPSHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH~


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: Holy  You guys are crackin me up


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Today she drank all my root beer :/


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

AND! get this. She can't afford to give me the rent...I cannot cover it all myself!
I had to ask the manager to give me a few more days. NOT COOOL! We JUST moved in!
This doesn't look good. Sigh.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw man! That really sucks.  I'd start looking for a new room mate


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Why does it seem that everyone but gp members are tools???

Sorry to hear your having CRS (crappy roommate syndrome)... Do you know of anyone more responsible to take her place & kick her to the curb?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Guess I won't ever get a roommate .......... sheesh I'd beat her arse by now cause I have no patience with disrespectful people ... I'm so particular about people touching my stuff they'd lose some fingers .... 

Its time for you to change roommates this one is broken


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I wish I could just live alone.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Total bummer start dosing stuff with X-lax I promise it'll work  and if not it'll still be fun to watch em squirm with the lack of TP.


----------

